

Building products which develop relationships with users - iluvdata
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141205192036-6152770-building-products-users-love?trk=hb_ntf_MEGAPHONE_ARTICLE_COMMENT

======
kevan
The article followed the lecture[1] almost exactly, I don't think there was
much added value in it.

[1]
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec07/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec07/)

